# Looking for a travel guitar - suggestions?



## MrsMime (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I'm looking to get a travel guitar and was wondering if anybody had any recommendations. Naturally I'm gravitating towards the Taylor Baby (I LOVE Taylors) but want to keep an open mind. Price isn't really an object. 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Is it for practice or performance? The Soloette is great for travel, a bit pricey but great nonetheless. Breaks down into a tiny little package, feels like a real guitar when you play it, and is pretty much silent so you can practice w/o bugging people. I even gave a little impromptu performance at a friend's birthday party with it plugged into an amp. 
I used to travel a lot and used to lug an old Yamaha around with me, but last time I went globe trotting I took one of these instead. Scales on a plane!


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

IMHO and as a Taylor player, the Baby Taylor is not worth buying. Yes, it may say Taylor on the headstock, but that's where it ends. Try the Big Baby or look for something else like I am.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

lyric girl said:


> IMHO and as a Taylor player, the Baby Taylor is not worth buying. Yes, it may say Taylor on the headstock, but that's where it ends. Try the Big Baby or look for something else like I am.


I would disagree, The Big baby plays really well and sounds great. I have a Big and a GS8. I've played a friends Baby and it was alot of fun. Likely will be the first guitar I get for my daughter. However, that soloette is mondo cool. If I had the $$$ to lay out for a traveler, I'd have a look at one of those.


----------



## ZeroFret (Aug 1, 2008)

Have you looked at the Art & Lutherie Ami parlor guitars? They are small and very sturdy. I used one for a couple of years busking on the streets of Ottawa and it held up quite well. They also sound very nice. I'd stay away from the Martin Backpacker or the Washburn Rover. They not comfortable to play and sound crappy.

Good luck!

ZF


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I agree on the backpacker -- what a useless piece of dreck. Might be useful if you're up a creek without a paddle or for stirring the soup but other than that...


----------



## gurianguy (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi,

The one I like best is a Washburn Rover. A friend has one and I have played it, and liked it a lot. The workmanship is very good, and if it has the factory case it is hard to beat. The sound is somewhat more banjo like to me than a steel string flat top, but that is not to say that it is bad, just different. The price and value is amazing.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I wold have to say the montana backpacker(now known as the amigo backpacker am-10)I had one and am still trying to buy it back from my cousin.The little guitar has a 24 scale length and you can put on some classical strings if thats your want.The gig bag was too small for it and just barely fit it.If you get the chance to buy one go without the gig bag and save some money.You could easily fit the amigo into the martin backpacker gig bag and i would get a used one or make one if you can,cant be that difficult.Click on my myspace link and have a listen to "melody of kara".That one was recorded on my montana(amigo) with a little bit of reverb and chorus.


----------



## MrsMime (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses, guys!

In response to lyricgirl, a friend of mine has a Big Baby; it's an absolutely beautiful guitar, and it sounds like a dream, but it's a little bigger than what I'm looking for. If possible I'd like practice AND performance: I'm travelling to Europe, so need something light, but I still want a great sound.

Definitely given me alot to think about! Thanks!


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

MrsMime said:


> Thanks for all the responses, guys!
> I'm travelling to Europe, so need something light, but I still want a great sound.
> Definitely given me alot to think about! Thanks!


Are you going to be travelling much while _in_ Europe? And where in Europe are you going (taking a guitar to Spain for example might be a bit...redundant )? Might be worthwhile just buying one there depending on travel habits. The soloette sounds good in the cans or into a little amp -- Marisa Monte gigs with something similar -- but of course it's pretty much silent acoustically.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

MrsMime said:


> Thanks for all the responses, guys!
> 
> In response to lyricgirl, a friend of mine has a Big Baby; it's an absolutely beautiful guitar, and it sounds like a dream, but it's a little bigger than what I'm looking for. If possible I'd like practice AND performance: I'm travelling to Europe, so need something light, but I still want a great sound.
> 
> Definitely given me alot to think about! Thanks!


Yeah, that was my problem with the Big Baby, just a big too big.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

The little martin sounds to me better than the baby taylor.It has much more bass response,at least better bass response for a travel guitar,than the baby taylor.Try some out if you get the chance.


----------

